# Bit of Fun!!!



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey tjomma!!

Sorry ek is so skaars deesdae, moet werk dat dit klap te danke aan die lang naweek wat die week so kort maak. WHAT A QUEENFISH!!!! Geluk!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Gerhard !!
Nice fish, I hope you can catch more from this.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> We have a 4 day long weekend from Thursday to Sunday here in the UAE.
> 
> Made sure that I enjoyed the 1st day of the long weekend.
> 
> ...


Jong Gerhard ek ken maar eintlik net Kurpers en Bass:wink:. Maar daai is 'n mooi vis. Hoe is die vleis? Rooi soos Tuna of Geelstert? Kan 'n mens Sushi(Sashimi) sny van hulle? 

Ek is jammer ek bring altyd die kos ding op, maar sommige mense eet om te oorleef, ek oorleef om te eet jong:embara:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Die vleis is wit.

Weet nie van die sashimi nie want weet nie hoe om dit te maak nie.

Laat weet en dan try ek die volgende een :wink:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Mooi queen het regtig lanklaas een van hulle gesien Wat bossie wil weet kan jy dit rou eet. 
Bush het a rockcod prawns kabeljou rou ge-eet dit was nie sleg nie ek dink jy kan amper alle vis in die see rou eet (Sushi of sashmi)
Groete hendrik


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ja, maar baie wit wurms in die vlees is vir die mens gevaarlike parasiete. 

Die swart wurms wat mens somtyds in hake kan sien is nie gevaarlik nie. 

Ons moet seker 'n doktor vra, maar om varkvleis of selfs beesvleis rou te eet kan parasiete of siektes oordra.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Gerhard,

Nice catch :tongue:


That´s what I did through the Easter Holidays.

You might sweat in South Africa or in Dubai.
In Germany we had snow.
Took a 2 hours drive from my hometown to a more mountainous area.
=> -4°C and more than 40 centimeters of snow.
Did some hiking and fun/stump shooting with the bow (saw also some roe deer).

Moreover we did some sledding with this funny, incredible thing called "Balancer".
It´s a short carving ski with a seat and hand rail.
You sit on it, move back in a nearly horizontal position and let go down the hill.
You balances with your legs and through shifting of your weight you steer/carve with it.
Sometimes I was faster than the normal skier or snowboarder.

GREAT FUN


















Hope you like it.
Yes, I am a pixies fan.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks awesome Frank. One day I want to go and see snow for myself. We had snow here once, up in the mountains, but it was so little. It was only visible for one day and it was gone.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice fish! I'm very jealous.

Bossie,

Take a drive to Lesotho this winter and you'll see plenty of the white stuff.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

nimrod-100 said:


> Congrats Gerhard,
> 
> Nice catch :tongue:
> 
> ...


Awesome Pics.

Would rather take the sun burn than getting stuck in the white stuff.

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Ja, maar baie wit wurms in die vlees is vir die mens gevaarlike parasiete.
> 
> Die swart wurms wat mens somtyds in hake kan sien is nie gevaarlik nie.
> 
> Ons moet seker 'n doktor vra, maar om varkvleis of selfs beesvleis rou te eet kan parasiete of siektes oordra.


Dis baie waar maar ek dink dis hoekom die Sushi met wasabi en ander souse gemeng word want dit dood die paresiete.

Kry hopelik more bietjie kerrie vis...


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek was stout gewees vandag....


Ek het weereens besef dat as jou gear nie reg is nie sukkel jy net.
Soos met boog jag.

Het vandag nuwe stok (Temple Fork Spinning) 7ft gekoop en 4000 Shimano Strada gekoop. 

Nou wie weet van iemand wat Dubai toe kom...


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Aargh! Just booked flights to NZ via Hong Kong! Missed the Dubai option by a day or two. Sorry mate! Besides, If it was me, that rod would be on its way to New Zealand for at least a test run... :wink: or longer...


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

My Easter weekend. Fishing was bad but still got this 40kg Zambie and a few smaller ones...... Lost a VERY BIG SHARK. Swam out a 10kg Zambie but got stuffed up big time by a submarine!!!!!!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Queenie*

Gerhard,
Great catch!!Would have put up a great fight on the fly.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> My Easter weekend. Fishing was bad but still got this 40kg Zambie and a few smaller ones...... Lost a VERY BIG SHARK. Swam out a 10kg Zambie but got stuffed up big time by a submarine!!!!!!




Congrats Drenalinjunkie8,

Thats´s also a great catch. :tongue:
Would love to go for fishing and bowhunting to RSA and taking a sunburn rather than looking outside and seeing this cold and rainy f..... up weather over here.
Currently snow is only in the more mountaineuos areas.
Right here it turned into rain and +3°C - that sucks.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gerhard,

What did you catch that queenfish on? They are really good eating! They also fight well. Well done!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice fish Simon!

You say the fishing was bad...what was the problem?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Gerhard,
> 
> What did you catch that queen fish on? They are really good eating! They also fight well. Well done!


I used a Rapala X Wrap Sub Walk. We caught 2 Queens and a Dorado on the Rapala, it's just a beaut action under water.

Congrats on the sharky.... 

Ate some Queen fish Curry today at work and its really nice eating. Just need a lot of :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: after the curry the indians make here. OH and Eno's as well :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow Simon, for me as a german sweet water fisher this is a very nice shark.
I can see this kind of fish only in the zoo here behind a window-pane.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Thats still a small Zambezi. I lost a nice one. He bit through my trace which consisted of 3m 3X80lb piano wire made into a cable, then 5m of 200lb carbon coated steel and then 8m of 1.5mm 200lb nylon. With that trace I was still stuffed up.

Craig, the conditions where not ideal. We had a Southerly wind most of the time, strong currents and A LOT of water grass in the water. I caught the only two Zambies for the weekend between EVERYONE fishing there. 

I will definately return soon to square things up with the tax man there. It's however 1-0 to him.......


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenaline,

The last time we fished Tugela we also had TONS of water grass washing up.
It was also due to Southerly winds.


----------

